# Wolfsbarsch-Spots Normadie Nähe Granville



## Bulgai (5. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

Bin jetzt schon seit 4 Tagen in der Normandie in der Nähe von Granville (St. Martin de Brehal). Habe meine ganze Ausrüstung dabei, für speziell auf Wölfe zu gehen. Bisher habe ich allerdings noch keinen vielversprechenden Spot gefunden. Langsam habe ich die Befürchtung das es hier nix wird mit "Bar". Wer mir mit einen paar Tipps zu Hotspots im Bereich Granville weiterhelfen könnte, wäre ich zu ewigem Dank verpflichtet! Achso, bevor ich es vergesse, ich fische nur mit der Spinnrute vom Ufer aus.
Ende nächster Woche gehst wieder in Richtung Heimat. Eine Antwort vorher wäre deshalb ganz gut.
Tausend Dank, 

Gruß Bulgai


----------



## ragbar (5. September 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Spots Normadie Nähe Granville*

Hallo Bulgai,
ist das Dein Name ? Ansonsten: Granville und Umgebung hat schon einiges zu bieten, allerdings ist die Uferangelei eher bescheiden. Durch die langen Sandabschnitte sind aktive Fische sehr schwer zu finden, Du müßtest schon sehr viel Glück haben, genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt mit dem richtigen Köder an der richtigen Stelle zu sein. Einfach drauflosangeln ist nicht, und "die" Stellen, wo Bar gerade aktiv ist,gibt es nicht.
Daher mein Tip: suche alle örtlichen Angelgerätehändler auf und erkundige dich nach den Fängen der letzten Tage. Stichwort: "Bon coins". Noch mehr Sinn macht es, wenn du das Geld in die Hand nimmst, einen der örtlichen Guides mit Boot zu buchen,wenn auch nur für einen Tag, weil meistens teuer. Über Angebote von Guides wissen die Fachhändler Bescheid. Dann kommst Du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit an Deinen Fisch. Gibst manchmal auch keinen Bar, aber die anderen Meeresfische sind vom Boot i.d.R. mit Fanggarantie befischbar.

Gruß

Erik


----------



## Bulgai (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Spots Normadie Nähe Granville*

Hallo Erik,
mein Nick ist Bulgai und mein Name Kai.

Ich habe es befürchtet. War gestern während der Flut mal am Wasser und habe von einer Steinpackung aus mein Glück versucht. Hatte allerdings nicht einen Biss. 
Dann werde ich doch meine Brandungsrute mal auspacken. Hatte sie vorsorglich eingepackt. Hast du vielleicht einen kleinen Tipp für mich? Bin da nicht so bewandert. Hier direkt vor meiner Haustür ist vorwiegend Sandstrand und weiter draussen sind Muschelbänke. Würmer könnte ich bei Ebbe ausbuddeln, habe schon die charakteristischen "Kackwürste" gesehen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## ragbar (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Spots Normadie Nähe Granville*

Hallo Kai,

ich war selbst auf der Pirsch und konnte deshalb nicht antworten (nein, ich nutze kein smartphone). Ist es noch was geworden bei Dir ?

Ansonsten kann ich auch sagen, daß es dieses Jahr nicht ganz so gut in Sachen Bar ist wie im vergangenen Jahr.


----------



## Bulgai (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Spots Normadie Nähe Granville*

Hallo, 

bin wieder zurück und ich muss sagen, es war enttäuschend. Ich habe nicht einen Fisch gefangen. Wie erwähnt, waren die Spinnvoraussetzungen eher schlecht. Deshalb habe ich mich auf das Brandungsangeln konzentriert, auch da ging leider null. Ist mir noch nie passiert, dass ich ohne einen Fisch wieder aus Frankreich zurück komme.

Gruß Kai


----------



## ragbar (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Spots Normadie Nähe Granville*

Hatte ich auch schon.Alles probiert, Zeit und jede Menge Tackle investiert...manchmal läuft es einfach nicht. Nicht aufgeben, eines Tages kann es genau umgekehrt sein, etwa so. Du hast wenig Angelzeug dabei, kaufst Dir in irgendeinem Geschäft einen guten Kunstköder. Gehst zum Angeln, wirfst aus und beim ersten Wurf greift ein 5-6kg Bar deinen Köder;  du kannst den Fisch landen und hälst ihn mit zitternden Knien in den Händen und faßt es nicht, wie einfach das jetzt war. Gibt es nicht?
ist mir genauso passiert.


----------



## **bass** (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Spots Normadie Nähe Granville*

hey,

bin auch wieder zurèck war etwas tiefer unten... bei uns ist es eigentlich sehr gut gelaufen vorallem bei der flut nachmittags bis zum abend... konnten jede menge fisch fangen: bar,lieu,chinchards lippfische und die lieus (glaub das sind schellfische) sowie hornhechte und sogar einen conger auf gummi... alles beim spinneren. was wir aber diesmal bemerkt haben es mussten köder ab 14cm sein und fisch gabs nur dort wo richtig strömung bzw. die wellen gegen die felsen schlugen... mir hat hat nämlich ein etwas älterer einen spruch gebracht der uns sehr viel geholfen hat... ''pas de mousse, pas de bar'' was soviel heisst wie ''kein schaum, keine wolfsbarsche'' und das hat super geklappt! ; )


----------



## Gohann (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Spots Normadie Nähe Granville*

Hallo, Petri Heil zu den Fängen! Deine Lieus waren aber zu 90% Pollacks und keine Schellfische. Die Lieus werden in Frankreich sogar in jaune = gelb = Pollack, oder noir = schwarz = Köhler  unterteilt. Ich denke bei dem von dir befischten Abschnitt handelt es sich bestimmt um Pollacks. Schellies mögen sowieso gerne etwas Naturkost am Haken.

Ein paar Fotos würden Aufschluss bringen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Bulgai (9. November 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Spots Normadie Nähe Granville*

Hallo, 

das mit dem Schaum, werde ich mir auf alle Fälle merken.

@ **bass**: Die Stellen die du beschreibst, gibt's in der Region Granville, eher selten bis gar nicht. Die kann man eher in der Bretagne finden. Dort war ich auch schon öfters. Diese Stellen (Klippen und steile Felsen) sind weit verbreitet. Sind zwar mühsam (teilweise nicht gefahrlos) zu erreichen, aber die Mühe lohnt sich oft. 

In der Region Granville gibts nur sehr wenige geeignete Angelstellen zum Spinnfischen, es sei denn man ist bereit weiter zu fahren, was ich meiner Frau nicht antun wollte. 

Aber was soll's, mal klappt's und mal nicht. Dafür habe ich bei meinem ersten Rheinbesuch nach dem Urlaub innerhalb von 20 Minuten zwei Hechte (65 und 69 cm) fangen können.

Gruß Kai


----------



## belgischerAngler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Spots Normadie Nähe Granville*

Die Region um Granville kenne ich leider nicht.... weite rim Nordosten des Cotentins läufts mit Wolf und Dorsch derzeit super =)


http://img854.*ih.us/img854/6951/dorsch2.jpg


----------



## belgischerAngler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch-Spots Normadie Nähe Granville*

Hier noch die Fänge von ein paar Freunden

http://fousdepeche.free.fr/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=293


----------

